# July 24 Central Texas Beekeepers Association Meeting



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Central Texas Beekeepers Association will hold their monthly meeting on July 24 at 7 p.m. at the Meeting Place at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Brenham, Texas. We meet the fourth Thursday of each month.

We will have a honey extracting demonstration and also auction off two bee hives as well as an assortment of other beekeeping equipment that has been given to the club .

Refreshments will consist of plenty of Blue Bell Ice Cream.

For directions or if you would like to be included on our mailing or e-mail list, please contact me at:

[email protected]

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

yummm.... blue bell... I will definitely put you on my dance card. hopefully mizz tecumseh will be in town long enough to also attend.


----------

